# Are center lock rotors a pain ? Convert to 6 bolt?



## Mach1320 (Sep 8, 2016)

Cliffnotes of my situation :

I found a spare wheelset for my cx bike, they have shimano hubs setup for centerlock disc.

I decide ill just get the adapter and run 6 bolts, order hope floating rotors with anodized center sections, mostly because they look pretty sweet lol.

Rear rotor was on backorder so i said screw it ill just run centers

While at the lbs the other day an employee in conversation insisted center locks always come loose and converting is a must. Is that the case ? I hadnt really seen that issue brought up too often in my research


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't seen centerlocks coming loose. Ride it and find out for yourself. If it's problematic then convert them.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

People who run CL swear by them. I haven't used them myself, but there's an argument that it's a better design. I would give them a shot.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Converting them to 6bolt would still be using center lock via an adapter. Unless the guy at the bike shop meant replacing the hub entirely.

It uses the same mount design as a cassette, so no, they don't come loose.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I love the centerlock interface. It works exceptionally well. 6 bolt works, too, but is more work installing/removing rotors.

I have a commuter bike where I have centerlock hubs, with 6 bolt rotors and an adapter. The only reason I'm running it that way was because when I built the bike, GOOD adapters (Shimano or DT Swiss ones) with basic 6 bolt rotors were WAY cheaper than Avid's obscenely expensive centerlock rotors.

My wife's older mtb used to have wheels with centerlock hubs and shimano centerlock rotors and I liked that interface a lot. Didn't like a lot of other aspects of those wheels, though, and the ones that replaced them were 6 bolt, so I had to change rotors. So the only bike with centerlock anything right now is a road bike.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Centerlock is pretty superior. The shop guy that said they always come loose has some loose screws behind his handlebars. 

As stated above, there are adapters to mount 6 bolt to centerlock, but not the other way around. Most rotors out there have a centerlock variant.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

I have had them come loose on occasion, but also have had some rotor bolts back out. Happens so rarely, not a big deal.

In every way the CL is a better design for ease of use and strength of the hub.


----------



## Mach1320 (Sep 8, 2016)

Alright, that's what I was expecting to hear. I'm gonna give the center locks a go


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm gonna say this, if they are coming loose, they aren't torqued properly. A torque wrench is a pretty important tool to have whether your using centerlock, 6 bolt or whatever else your snugging up on your bike.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I've got some on a bike that's a decade old, never been loose.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

CL is a superior design, have never had one come loose.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the-one1 said:


> Converting them to 6bolt would still be using center lock via an adapter. <snip> It uses the same mount design as a cassette, so no, they don't come loose.


this.

i'm endlessly surprised how many people believe a bike shop employee like they are spouting gospel. most are just regurgitating something they thought they overheard, or just flat out marketing bullshit...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Who makes CL rotors, other than shimano? Are cL rotors typically more expensive? The price and lack of availability might be a downside.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

I strongly prefer centerlock discs. Easy on, easy off, have never had one come loose.

A big advantage of CL rotors is how easy they go on and off. I swap wheels on my bikes and like to keep the rotors matched to the brake calipers and pads. Swapping the CL discs only takes about 15 sec per wheel, and they line up perfectly (both wheelsets have DT350 hubs). In contrast, 6-bolt rotors are a PITA to remove and remount.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> Who makes CL rotors, other than shimano?


SRAM and TRP for sure. Ashima also maybe?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

If you use an adapter, you aren't eliminating the thing that supposedly comes loose. 

I've never had one come loose, but I also don't have the hands of a 6 year old, unlike your mechanic.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I've used both. Both work great.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Le Duke said:


> If you use an adapter, you aren't eliminating the thing that supposedly comes loose.
> 
> I've never had one come loose, but I also don't have the hands of a 6 year old, unlike your mechanic.


Like what?

Shimano adapter attaches everything with just a lockring. Adapters that use bolts suck balls.


20170914_195647 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> this.
> 
> i'm endlessly surprised how many people believe a bike shop employee like they are spouting gospel. most are just regurgitating something they thought they overheard, or just flat out marketing bullshit...


IME, the bike shop dude is about as dialed in as the cat behind the counter at the music store. Which is to say, a midwit who knows just enough to be dangerously misinformed. For questions like this you have to remember they only see the broke ones that come in not the millions that are out there running smooth.

There are some great guys in either type of shop. Usually they're the actual tech's not the guy at the counter. I am lucky enough to have a great shop nearby with a proprietor / mechanic / everything who's been at it for decades.


----------



## Mach1320 (Sep 8, 2016)

I think he owned the shop actually, to me center lock did seem like a much easier system, plus with adapters the cost is identical so...


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Mach1320 said:


> I think he owned the shop actually, to me center lock did seem like a much easier system, plus with adapters the cost is identical so...


I don't think that is helping his case. I hope he wasn't wrenching.


----------

